# Query about costs & success rates



## pickles177 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dear all, 

My fiance and I are investigating the option of using DI as he had an irreversible vasectomy.  Does anyone know what costs are involved, and what the success rates are and even how to get started with this?

I would love a family with my other half and need some guidance.

Pickles177


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, it depends what clinicyou go to as every clinic is different - sorry probably doesnt help much, i'd ceck out the HFEA's website for clinics & success rates near to you & go from there

xxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya check out the HFEA's website that will prob help with success rates etc

Em x


----------

